
Minio Go Library for Amazon S3 Compatible Cloud Storage - koolhead17
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/3s8pv6/minio_go_library_for_amazon_s3_compatible_cloud/
======
y4m4b4
Minio Go library is a simple client library for S3 compatible cloud storage
servers. Supports AWS Signature Version 4 and 2. AWS Signature Version 4 is
chosen as default.

List of supported cloud storage providers.

* AWS Signature Version 4 - Amazon S3, Minio

* AWS Signature Version 2 - Google Cloud Storage (Compatibility Mode), Openstack Swift + Swift3 middleware, Ceph Object Gateway, Riak CS

